# Looking for Sam Tendencia's Disciples!



## NDG714 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are a disciple of G. Master Sam Tendencia or if you were a student of Sam then and know were a disciple of Sam is, please let me know.
Thanks, ndg714


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Disciples? Is it a religion then?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 27, 2009)

NDG714 said:


> If you are a disciple of G. Master Sam Tendencia please contact Nap. David Guillory at maestro@arnistendencia.com.
> It is time for the disciples of Sam to unite!
> 
> If you were a student of Sam then and know were a disciple of Sam is please contact me at maestro@arnistendencia.com
> ...


 
OK. This is scaring me. Why are we uniting? Did something happen to Manong Master Sam? Has he passed? 

Dr. Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Disciples? Is it a religion then?


 
I wouldn't expect someone who hasn't trained in that particular sub-culture to get it. Many may be students, but few are disciples...it refers to a level of intensity, intimacy, and longevity.


----------



## NDG714 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for answering. Did not mean to blow someone's mind spiritually! Master Sam is well and ingood hands. He asked me to do a round up. I personally do not want the Art He gave to a handfull of people to die out. 

Looking for the twins (Randy and Rene) and Felex Perez-Checa. 

Thanks, Maestro Guillory


----------



## NDG714 (Jan 27, 2009)

I left Sam in Dec. 08. 
Thanks,
Meastro Guillory


----------



## NDG714 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dr Dave,
I do hope that ARNISTENDENCIA.com will supply you with all your rattan needs.
Thanks for your support,
Meastro Guillory


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 27, 2009)

NDG714 said:


> Dr Dave,
> I do hope that ARNISTENDENCIA.com will supply you with all your rattan needs.
> Thanks for your support,
> Meastro Guillory


 
A plug for Sam's stick making methods...I bought some sticks from Sam in 96. Used them liberally, then gave one to a student when he promoted to black. The other one? I used this one exclusively for many years, ANND STILL DO!!! I have since then burned through many pairs of other sticks. More importantly, I have blown up many other peoples sticks in drills, popping them. I have only recently started to chip the varnish on it.

Sticks made in Sam's method will last you waaaayyy longer than other sticks. Good place to get them.

D.


----------



## NDG714 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, Dr Dave. I have made stick with Master Sam for years. I wind up blowing out most sticks I go up against. Then selling them to the same person. Only to make more!! 
I don't beleive I've destoried one of our sticks; then again, Arnis Tendencia never used a lot of sinawalli!
Thanks for the props!,
Meastro Guillory


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NDG714 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the luck!?


----------

